# Update Carrier Name from "El Telco Loco" to something else



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone know how this can be manually done? Would be nice if it was a setting in Cyanogenmod.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, not a big deal, but I'd like to get rid of that too. Does it appear on all CM7 TouchPads?


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen that appear on other things that are not CM7, not sure if I remember where but I know I have seen it. I don't really look at it, but it would be nice if that would be personalized or something within CM7


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm quite fond of the El Telco Loco, it is a great service. I get lightning fast speeds on it, like Wifi quality. :wink2:


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

It is a bit annoying...does anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

The Telephone is Crazy. ? that what it means?


----------



## Nick8539 (Aug 24, 2011)

Telco is telephone company so I'm guessing the crazy telephone company?

Anyways, I'd like to get rid of it as well.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

You can get rid of it by doing the following:

- CyanogenMod Settings
- Interface
- Status Bar Tweaks
- Check Compact Carrier Label


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

igotgame said:


> You can get rid of it by doing the following:
> 
> - CyanogenMod Settings
> - Interface
> ...


Yea but it remains on the lockscreen too!


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks. that gets rid of one of them, but, as stated above, it doesn't get rid of the one in the lockscreen 

EDIT/FIX:
1. With Wi-fi OFF, turn on airplane mode
2. Turn wi-fi back on. DO NOT switch off airplane mode

I never really understood airplane mode completely, but it looks like wifi can still work as long as you turn it on after you turn on airplane mode.

let me know if this works for you guys!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

And when you reboot, does wifi come back on by itself?

The airplane mode bug is wifi is always off after a reboot and it's a pain to reset. That's why you don't want to mess with it.

EDIT. Sorry, forgot this was fixed.


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

I just tried rebooting it. No, the device turns on with the wifi off.
but what do you mean by "it's a pain" ? you just have to open up the notification screen, and turn on wifi. just two touches!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you turn on wifi and reboot, it's supposed to stay on.

You have to type a long line in the terminal window to fix it. That's the pain part.


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

Still a bandaid instead of actual instructions on where to actually update this fake carrier name. It has to be hard coded somewhere on this thing.


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Boy, you can tell we have an amazingly stable alpha when there are threads on subjects like this.


----------



## mintcookies (Jun 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> If you turn on wifi and reboot, it's supposed to stay on.
> 
> You have to type a long line in the terminal window to fix it. That's the pain part.


could you reference me to what command i need for the terminal to fix this issue for turning on wifi at boot?

thanks


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

He might be referring to this...

*In the Terminal Emulator app already on your device, enter the commands:

su
rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot*

If that doesn't help, get wifi widget, put it on your home screen...one touch wifi on/off, and you can see your network, IP/mac, etc.

There is also a wifi toggle at the bottom of your status bar pop-up.


----------



## emperorpwl (Oct 27, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1320332


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Add Custom Carrier name. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8159-modcm71customlabel/


----------

